# Knight Disc Rifle 50 cal



## DrifterBob (Sep 28, 2010)

I found a Knight Disc Rifle in 50 cal with blue barrel and hardwood cammo stock, open sights, no rust, looks in good condition. I read that Knight went out of business last year but someone had recently bought the company and moved it to TN. Can anyone give me some info on this rifle? Price is $160. Is it a good rifle and is this a good deal?

I have a TC Black Diamond 50 cal and was wondering how the Disc rifle might compare to that.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## TJay (Sep 28, 2010)

I hunted several years with the Knight disc magnum and killed several deer with it.  It is a good ML and mine was a good shooter as well.  I was happy with mine and only sold it to help out a friend who wanted it.


----------



## jamesbond22_22 (Oct 11, 2010)

I had great fun with my old disc rifle.  I still use it from time to time.  It's a killer for me and always bring good luck.  Here's a doe I killed this year with it.  I opted to not neglected it this year.  I shoot 250 gr shockwaves with 100 grain triple 7.


----------



## one hogman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Knight Disc*

They are good guns but heavy and a pain to take apart and clean, If it is a real deal ok but you can get a stainless CVA with Bergara barrel for not much more ,[ I bought a stainless Kodiak cheap] keep an eye on Cabela's bargain cave, , it is a lot easier to clean and maintain and no discs to fool with, and lose.


----------



## sparkyflint (Oct 12, 2010)

yea. if it's in good shape that should be a good rifle.  pull the breach plug an get a good idea of how it was cleaned/maintained.  That will tell you more about whether you want it or not.   They may be out of business now but Knight was an industry leader and produced some really quality pieces.


----------



## Ruger Redhawk (Jan 13, 2011)

Knight Rifles back in business
Muzzleloader firm Knight Rifles is back in business after ceasing production last year. The press release says it all ...

Athens, TN: On March 15, 2010, PI, Inc., acquired the Knight Rifles brand, intellectual properties and real estate in Centerville, Iowa. For the immediate future, Knight Rifles will be relocated to Athens, TN, where PI, Inc., is headquartered.

PI, Inc., President Jeff Beene says, "We hope to make this a seamless transition for all the loyal Knight Rifles customers. It will take us a few days to get all of the Knight Rifles goods moved to our facility, but we hope to be shipping orders next week."

Several members of the PI, Inc., management team have been loyal Knight Rifles owners in the past and that spurred the interest in purchasing the brand when Knight Rifles ceased gun production in July 2009. Beene stated, "I'm very impressed with my personal Knight Rifles and want to breathe new life into this brand that started the muzzle loading world as we know it today."

The immediate plans are to continue the excellent customer service for which Knight has always been known. Warranty for all rifles except the KP1 and Revolution (I and II) will still be handled in the Knight Rifles warranty center in Centerville, Iowa. The KP1 and Revolutions will be serviced from the Pradco Outdoor Brands Decatur, Alabama, Facility.

President Jeff Beene does want muzzle loader hunters to know that the long term plan for Knight Rifles is to return to its roots and once again manufacture the best inline muzzle loaders on the market


----------

